# Clark's New Book on Covenant Theology



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 31, 2005)

*Clark\'s New Book on Covenant Theology*

After an unusually long gestation, the baby appeared just before Christmas:

R. Scott Clark, _Caspar Olevian and the Substance of the Covenant: The Double Benefit of Christ. Rutherford Studies in Historical Theology_ ed. David F. Wright (Edinburgh: Rutherford House, 2005).

From the jacket:



> This volume is the most comprehensive treatment of Olevian´s theology published to date. Reflecting an impressive breadth of research and depth of analysis, it delivers on its promise at the beginning to move beyond my own work on Olevian´s covenant thought by placing his doctrine of the covenant in the context of his theology as a whole. In so doing, it offers, one might say, _a duplex beneficium_. First, it secures Olevian´s reputation as a significant theologian in his own right and not simply as the failed reformer of Trier, the court preacher of Heidelberg, or an author of the Heidelberg Catechism. Second, it accurately identifies his place in the development of Reformed theology as it passed from the Age of Reformation to the Age of Orthodoxy. A stellar addition to this series in historical theology.
> 
> Lyle D. Bierma, Ph.D.
> Professor of Systematic Theology
> ...



I'm told that it is available via email at: [email protected]

The website is http://www.rutherfordhouse.org.uk/

You want "ROI (Republic of Ireland) and the Rest of the World), then "books." 

It retails for 14.99 sterling (= $25.63 on 12/30/05). The good news is that the pound is weakening against the dollar so prices for us are coming down. 

No, they don't have a US distributor yet, but our bookstore http://www.wscal.edu/bookstore/ is ordering copies and I think that Joel Beeke will have some too.

The book has not appeared on the RH website yet, but I expect it will after the 1st of the year.

Perhaps we on the list email them, it will happen more quickly?

Thanks,

rsc

[Edited on 1-1-2006 by R. Scott Clark]


----------



## crhoades (Dec 31, 2005)

What, no signed copies?!?! lol...looks good. I'll call RHB on Tuesday.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks great! (I think the website link needs to be fixed, though.)


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Looks great! (I think the website link needs to be fixed, though.)



Andrew,

You are right! 

Thanks for the correction. It's: http://www.rutherfordhouse.org.uk/

I don't think Joel (RHB) has it yet, but I hope he will soon.

rsc


----------



## py3ak (Jan 1, 2006)

Dr. Clark,

How would this compare (as far as the material of the study) to Dr. Bierma's own book on Olevian, _The Covenant Theology of Casper Olevianus_? From the description at RHB it sounds like Dr. Bierma is focussing more on disproving Olevian as the originator of covenant theology and developing the covenant in reference to assurance of salvation.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Dr. Clark,
> 
> How would this compare (as far as the material of the study) to Dr. Bierma's own book on Olevian, _The Covenant Theology of Casper Olevianus_? From the description at RHB it sounds like Dr. Bierma is focussing more on disproving Olevian as the originator of covenant theology and developing the covenant in reference to assurance of salvation.



Reuben,

This book builds on Lyle's. His work was more focused on the technical aspects of Olevianus' covenant theology. 

My work was intended to put Olevianus' work in historical context and to flesh out how Olevianus' understood his own theology. I describe the nature of his theology, it's relations to humanism and scholaticism, his doctrine of God, his doctrine of Christ, his doctrine of justification and his doctrine of sanctification. 

rsc


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 1, 2006)

It's still not on the Rutherford House website.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> It's still not on the Rutherford House website.



Maybe if you (being a potential customer) write to them and ask about it they'll get the hint? 

[email protected]

[email protected]

Thanks,

rsc


----------



## py3ak (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks, Dr. Clark. I guess I shall have to keep both of them in mind.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



Gotcha!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...I'll call RHB on Tuesday.



Joel emailed today. Reformation Heritage books will be ordering "a bunch" which in Michi-speak means, "a lot." 

Our bookstore http://www.wscal.edu/bookstore/ should have several copies in a few weeks too.

rsc


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 7, 2006)

You can now see the book here:

http://public.csusm.edu/guests/rsclark/olevbk.htm

rsc


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 7, 2006)

I look forward to reading it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> You can now see the book here:
> 
> http://public.csusm.edu/guests/rsclark/olevbk.htm
> ...


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 12, 2006)

It's now at: http://www.rutherfordhouse.org.uk/?do=shop

Click on ROI (Republic of Ireland) and the Rest of the World, then it appears.

rsc


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2006)

I see that the book is now available at RHB.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for updating that Andrew, the UK site said they wanted 15 pounds for the book but no matter how hard I searched I couldn't find an answer for "15 pounds of what?" Now I know we can just buy it for dollars. :bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Thanks for updating that Andrew, the UK site said they wanted 15 pounds for the book but no matter how hard I searched I couldn't find an answer for "15 pounds of what?" Now I know we can just buy it for dollars. :bigsmile:



 Yes, I don't think the UK site is made up of Shylocks, but it's nice to conduct transactions in dollars all the same.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 31, 2006)

RH now says that they plan to list the book on Amazon. 

It's a good thing the book only costs 15 pounds and doesn't weigh it. That could have been arranged....

rsc


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 31, 2006)

You laugh but the guys on this board appreciate two things, the weight of God's glory and the weight (in pounds) of a musty puritan tome.

I like to take my biggest old books and leave them on the coffee table just to start a conversation with company. Or, I'll bring out Turretin and Owen and put in on the table when the pastor is coming over. When he sees what I'm reading for recreation he'll be inspired to study harder for his sermon. Everyone wins. (Kidding pastor if you're lurking)


----------



## Philip A (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> 
> This book builds on Lyle's. His work was more focused on the technical aspects of Olevianus' covenant theology.



So one ought to read Lyle's first then? I should be receiving both yours and his from RHB any day now. I am looking forward to them!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 4, 2006)

This is my last  of the book, but fyi we now have copies of the book in the campus bookstore at 

760.735.2665 

or

here 

or

[email protected]

The bookstore promises to sell at below Amazon.com prices, which is easy just now because it isn't listed on Amazon yet! (well, Amazon.co.uk, but I don't think that counts)

rsc


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 1, 2006)

It's now available via GoodTheology.com

I guess the above was not my last.

rsc

[Edited on 5-1-2006 by R. Scott Clark]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 1, 2006)

Is that a good place to buy theology books?


----------



## crhoades (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Is that a good place to buy theology books?



sure is! support them if you can, they are my local bookstore. they keep a solid selection of puritan and reformed books on hand. great people to. call them and ask for Ralph White and tell them Chris Rhoades sent you.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


Thanks Chris.

So you're saying that I can get good theology from http://www.goodtheology.com?

(Note the lame attempt at humor)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2006)

I finally received my copy and am reading it now. Looks good! Thanks, Dr. Clark!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 27, 2006)

So you're the ONE who bought it. 

Thanks!

rsc





> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I finally received my copy and am reading it now. Looks good! Thanks, Dr. Clark!


----------



## py3ak (Jul 27, 2006)

Dr. Clark, is there any prospect of this showing up at Amazon?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't know. They (RH) say they've tried.

It's available via  Good Theology and Heritage Books and Amazon.co.uk where they say they have 1 left and are ordering more. 

rsc



> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Dr. Clark, is there any prospect of this showing up at Amazon?


----------

